
Neural Networks seem to follow a puzzlingly simple strategy to classify images - sdenton4
https://medium.com/bethgelab/neural-networks-seem-to-follow-a-puzzlingly-simple-strategy-to-classify-images-f4229317261f
======
sdenton4
Despite the click-baity title, the article makes a really interesting case for
CNN classifiers acting essentially as bag-of-feature models.

backing paper:
[https://openreview.net/pdf?id=SkfMWhAqYQ](https://openreview.net/pdf?id=SkfMWhAqYQ)

